# Fairfield Township



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I never post on this part of the forum but couldn't resist this one. This girl visited my office for the better part of an hour this morning. She's still within sight in a grassy/wooded area. This is on the campus of Butler Technology and Career Development Schools in Butler County.

MC


----------

